# VUB300 (USB wrapper for SDIO) how to?



## aragats (Mar 10, 2017)

I'm trying to use vub300 USB-to-SDIO. I have their evaluation board. The driver is already in the system, detects the plugged in chip right away:
	
	



```
$ dmesg | tail
. . . . .
ugen0.28: <Elan Digital Systems VUB300-1.20> at usbus0
```
However, nothing happens when I insert an SD card in its slot.
Also tried:
	
	



```
# kldload mmc
kldload: can't load mmc: module already loaded or in kernel
# kldload mmcsd
kldload: can't load mmcsd: module already loaded or in kernel
```
In Debian Linux it detects the SD card and creates an MMC device.

Thanks for ideas and directions!

[EDIT] I guess the driver _*is not*_ in the system, I was wrong assuming that.
There is a driver source for Linux, not sure whether it can be ported easily.


----------

